# Suns Offer Kobe a Deal



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

$80,000,000 over six years 

NICE! Even though Phoenix is talking to Kobe first, it looks like we could be in some serious business. 

First of all, Kobe won't really have his "own" team with the Suns, because they already have Shawn Marion, Joe Johnson and Amare Stoudemire. Second, his wife wants to stay in Southern California. Third, the Lakers will basically put the franchise in his hands. And finally, we can offer him $50,000,000 more.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeh, Im Sure He Will Get His Own Team In PHX


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Yeh, Im Sure He Will Get His Own Team In PHX


Yeah, since he'd be the ONLY decent player there...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

yeh, i cant name any one else now, now that Marbury is gone

 





representing Santa Barbara now i c
:greatjob:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> $80,000,000 over six years
> $50,000,000 more.


LMAO

You have no idea about the CBA.

You can offer him 5,000,000$ more over the first 6 years. Not to mention that Kobe will opt out again as soon as possible to get his last long term deal.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> yeh, i cant name any one else now, now that Marbury is gone
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

i think kobe will reject it. If the lakers offer him a MAX with larry bird rights he'd be out of his mind not to accept. I think kobes bout the money, as much as i want him to come to phoenix, thats like 50 mill more man. Hard to say no to.

Especially if the lakers deal shaq for some youth and some picks, it will set up the future of the lakers as well. Joining the suns means JJ will have to play point full time, which he does well, but people are expecting him to break out this year. 

If the suns can land Divac, or re sign keon, i think that could help kobes decision.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Unrelated*

according to espn with cal taxes (im assuming), kobe would end up getting up to 130 from lal


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Unrelated*



> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> according to espn with cal taxes (im assuming), kobe would end up getting up to 130 from lal


And thats alot of money man, for 6 years of sucking it up. Very hard to say no to that sort of cash. 

I really dont know if there will be a blow up. I'd take shaq over kobe any day, but it doesnt make sense for the lakers organisation. Kobe has many more years left in him and they could get some very good stars for shaq.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So The Question Is, Does He Want That Cash, Or Does He Want To Take A "Pay Cut"  And Go Play With "Nobody" in PHX

or anyone else for that matter


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord do some research before you throw around false numbers.

Suns contract , 10% raises 1,417,500$ per year
1st year................2nd year.............3rd year..............4th year...
14,175,000$........15,592,500$........17,010,000$..........18,427,500$

5th year..............6th year.
19,845,000$........21,262,500$

=6yrs/106.3M$


Lakers contract, 12.5% raises 1,771,875$ per year
1st year..............2nd year........3rd year..........4th year..........5th year
14,175,000$......15,946,875$....17,718,750$.....19,490,625$.....21,262,500$

6th year...............( 7th year )
23,034,375$..........(24,806,250$)

=6yrs/111.6M$ or 7yrs/136.4M$

Why the 7th year doesn't really matter? 
Because whatever contract Kobe signs he will almost definately opt out before he ever plays the 7th year to sign another contract again or he will sign an extension before.

With respect to tax rates, la's highest bracket is 9.3%, phoenix is 5.04%. 

Arizona 1st year...2nd year......3rd year.....4th year.....5th year.......6th year
714,420$.......... 785,862$......857,304$....928,746$....1,000,188$...1,071,630$

Total taxes over the 6 seasons = 5,358,150$

California 1st year....2nd year......3rd year......4th year.......5th year
1,318,275$............1,483,059$...1,647,844$...1,812,628$....1,977,412$

6th year
2,142,197$

Total taxes over the first 6 seasons = 10,381,415$

Kobe Bryant saves 5.3M$ taxes in Phoenix. The contract difference over the first 6 seasons is 5.3M$ in favor of the Lakers.

Conclusion?
Money doesn't make a difference wether he choses Phoenix or LA. If he signed with San Antonio it would be financially even better for Kobe.


*Kobe Bryant will opt out as soon as his new team has his full bird rights anyway so the difference is even much less than those 5M$ that are negated by the tax difference.*

In fact from a money standpoint his net income will be considerably higher in Phoenix after all.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> So The Question Is, Does He Want That Cash, Or Does He Want To Take A "Pay Cut"  And Go Play With "Nobody" in PHX


Yeah nobody.

Just Amare, Marion, Johnson, Barbosa.... LMAO.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

just thought of anyone getting paid that amount of money makes me sick...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah nobody.
> ...




THAT WAS MY POINT
He Says He Wants His Own Team, He Will Get That In PHX


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Good Lord do some research before you throw around false numbers.


Dear god, read the thread before you start posting.

Yes you may be right, but i was just going on the figures that Damien threw at us. See post #1 (thread starter)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You honestly think the media wouldn't act like Kobe was the main guy?

:laugh: 

The media would be all over Kobe's jock for turning around that team no matter if he deserves all the credit or now.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this information from. Arent the salarys compounded? not by a equal amount. so if the 10% first year raise was, 1,417,500 then the second year raise would be 1,594,687. 

When you compound 12% there ends up to be a bigger gap in the phoenix and la salaries.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from. Arent the salarys compounded? not by a equal amount. so if the 10% first year raise was, 1,417,500 then the second year raise would be 1,594,687.
> ...


No BigAmare is right, you don't compound the raises every year. The annual raise is 10 % (or 12.5 %) of your salary in the initial year of your contract. Read Larry ****'s FAQ.

He got the information by calculating the numbers himself. Which is something that most people apparently don't know how to do including ESPN. :dead:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1832381

Even ESPN updated their article now. 

*ESPN's David Aldridge reports that the Suns are prepared to offer Los Angeles Lakers free agent guard Kobe Bryant a six-year deal in excess of $100 million. The Suns can make an offer any time after midnight ET Thursday, the first allowable time for free agents to be contacted. The source also told Aldridge that the Suns will try to meet with Bryant's representatives on Friday in Los Angeles. *

Why don't they let me do DA's job? Or at least Terry Brown, even ballscientist could write better rumor articles.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Why don't they let me do DA's job? Or at least Terry Brown, even ballscientist could write better rumor articles.


:rofl:

It's really pathetic isn't it. You wrote a good post where you explained everything in detail and anyone who used a damn calculator could see that you were right. Yet no one here believed you just because they saw something else on ESPN. I swear most people will believe anything they see in print no matter how obviously wrong it is. If it said in a newspaper that shampoo makes your hair fall out these guys would stop washing their hair. :no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If it said in a newspaper that shampoo makes your hair fall out these guys would stop washing their hair. :no:


:laugh: For real man. Don't believe anything. 

And yeah BigAmare you're smart man. Doing all that stuff. :greatjob:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If it said in a newspaper that shampoo makes your hair fall out these guys would stop washing their hair. :no:


:uhoh: :uhoh: It does?! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: For real man. Don't believe anything.
> ...


:kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> just thought of anyone getting paid that amount of money makes me sick...


If you want to feel worse...look at A-Rod.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy:


   :no:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So it looks like what I predicted are true- If Kobe wants to leave LA he will have to join a lottery team. So he has to choose between winning and dollars or jacking up all the shots he wants.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

None of this will be Kobe's decision.

Kobe's wife will dictate what he does with his future from now on if he expects to have a happy household.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Suns Offer Kobe a Deal*



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO
> ...


Yeah, you know a whole lot BigAmare. If you opt out then you are subject to the current CBA rules which could potentially mean Kobe would be forced into a paycut (just like Shaq would be if he opted out next year). Thats why chances are he'd wanna lock in the longest contract possible at the highest dollar amount.



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Kobe Bryant saves 5.3M$ taxes in Phoenix. The contract difference over the first 6 seasons is 5.3M$ in favor of the Lakers.
> 
> ...


I already told you about the opting out part, and Kobe will likely save money in taxes...but do you think Kobe will make as much $$ on endorsements in PHX compared to LA? If so, you are kidding yourself.



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah nobody.
> ...


Who??? Sorry, I dont watch NBDL.



> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> You honestly think the media wouldn't act like Kobe was the main guy?
> ...


Not if all PHX fans are like you and worship Amare.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The money would be about equal.

However, the Lakers have shown they are willing to do anything to keep Kobe...which probably includes trading Shaq. I don't think he would walk away from that.

Besides, why go to Phoenix when you can stay in LA? Phoenix is retirement, air conditioning, and golf.

It's Lakers or Clippers.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> The money would be about equal.
> 
> However, the Lakers have shown they are willing to do anything to keep Kobe...which probably includes trading Shaq. I don't think he would walk away from that.
> ...


Yeah, I dont get people. Kobe has the chance to be the main man for many years on a team with an unbelievable legacy and people think he will no doubt give that up to be the man on a team who's only legacy is Charles Barkley and how many championships??? PHX is a nice place to live if you are over 60 or are in college, but there's no place like LA.


----------



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

did you guys hear that kobe contacted buss while on vacation and said he would take his name off of the free agent market if they traded shaq! peter vescey said that on best damn last night. but i dont like peter vescey, you guys think this is believeable?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i wouldnt trust much info off of FSN


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whips02</b>!
> did you guys hear that kobe contacted buss while on vacation and said he would take his name off of the free agent market if they traded shaq! peter vescey said that on best damn last night. but i dont like peter vescey, you guys think this is believeable?


It would be nice if that were the case. However, anything said by Peter Vescey is usually a crock of crap.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Suns have come to a verbal agreement to sign Steve Nash, so it looks like they aren't going to get Kobe.

They'll have about $7-9 million left in cap room, assuming that they sign Nash to a $7-8 million deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

thats too bad,


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The Suns have come to a verbal agreement to sign Steve Nash, so it looks like they aren't going to get Kobe.
> 
> They'll have about $7-9 million left in cap room, assuming that they sign Nash to a $7-8 million deal.


YESSSSS!!! i hope youre right damian, ive been hoping for this and saying it in all the sign kenyon threads. 

Next part of the plan is to re-sign keon and hopefuly sign Divacs.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Point Guard Leaves Mavericks, Agrees to Multiyear Deal With Suns*

Point Guard Leaves Mavericks, Agrees to Multiyear Deal With Suns
Jul 2, 12:10 AM (ET)

By BOB BAUM

PHOENIX (AP) - Point guard Steve Nash agreed to a five-year, $65 million deal with the Phoenix Suns on Thursday, leaving the Dallas Mavericks to return to the team that drafted him eight years ago.

The deal includes a "partial guarantee" for a sixth year, Nash's agent Bill Duffy said.

Nash shook hands on the deal with new owner Robert Sarver and Suns chairman Jerry Colangelo at a meeting in Dallas, Duffy said.

http://sports.iwon.com/news/07022004/v5047.html


----------

